

Firefox 3.5 review with JavaScript benchmarks (it's fast) - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/06/30/firefox-3-5-review/

======
nudded
I don't know where he got his safari 10 beta, he must be working secretly for
Apple or something.

A serious note: I don't buy benchmarks with that kind of error

